# Horrible, off-putting thread about puppies......



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Dreadful, dreadful creatures......










No idea why anyone would _ever_ want one........










Yup, totally hellish having a puppy around the place.....


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

right, one more person posts a picture of a puppy and i'm swimming over there to slap you!!
:incazzato:



i wants a babydog! a big, fluffy babydog!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I know, just look at them, who'd want one?????









not cute at all...









you end up with more & more if you're not careful...









Just end up taking over the place...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can't think who'd want one of these.....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointy puppies are so, so cute and that last photo :001_wub:.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Noisy, disruptive creatures......


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's litter:


And Rudi's attacking some feet :


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


riiight- names and addressed please- got some people to slap! (and puppies to nap! hehe- see what i did there!  )


gonna have to hunt out some puppy pics of my own then!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i wants a babydog! a big, fluffy babydog!


what? a big baby dog like this?


or these


Beware what they become - cute 2 1/2 month old on right, big 2 1/2yr old lunk on left 


you do seem to end up with more and more somehow - we had a gardenful at one point!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tyton said:


> what? a big baby dog like this?
> 
> 
> or these
> ...


i'd been thinking standard poodle- but they'd do! how shall we go about sorting shipping and handling!?! horse trailer?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Excellent work everyone, nobody is going to want one looking at all these horrors :biggrin:

They really have no redeeming features at all......


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


>


The pup on the right hand side here, is my ratbag! The big pup I did a thread about earlier.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Excellent work everyone, nobody is going to want one looking at all these horrors :biggrin:
> 
> They really have no redeeming features at all......


Weedyseadragon, the third photo is beautiful - what a lovely looking dog :001_wub:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i'd been thinking standard poodle- but they'd do! how shall we go about sorting shipping and handling!?! horse trailer?


don't joke! they've outgrown our car - a 7 seater qashqai - even as a two seater with all the seats down. So we now have to have a dog van (nearly horse trailer size come to think of it  ) see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/325264-newfmobile.html for details


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

yorklets anyone?!

poppet only minutes old



(those are hamster bowls btw!!)




(poppet always looked so guilty!)

kuki as a pup


and kuki and bambi (kuk in front, bam at the back)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I must be off my head I just realised that I will have 3 dogs under 2 shortly. Well after the destructive major league pain in the arse that was Luna, who incidentally hasn't changed, this one should be a walk in the park. I suppose I shouldn't tempt fate.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The pup on the right hand side here, is my ratbag! The big pup I did a thread about earlier.


now with that cheeky face you MUST have known!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I mean who would one one.. they hog all the space..










They fall asleep everywhere..


























They are very rude..










They have to make friends with EVERYONE.


















They chew things


















Take forever to learn things.. Especially sit and stay..










Bully their siblings friends..










Horrid creatures..


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> now with that cheeky face you MUST have known!!!! :001_wub:


Oh yes, she kept choosing me, I did try to keep an open mind about a black bitch pup who has actually turned out very similar to Zasa, just slightly less of a ratbag from what I can make out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nobody would want one of these would they


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Nobody would want one of these would they


nah, so i'll have a box to go please


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Ergh, puppies...disgusting little things... Who needs them


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I must be off my head I just realised that I will have 3 dogs under 2 shortly.


And I thought we were mad with three under 3 :scared:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

*If* I get a GR pup this spring, I'll have three under three! And if I do take a litter next year that'll be four!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *If* I get a GR pup this spring, I'll have three under three! And if I do take a litter next year that'll be four!!!


Some people are just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully this will work better than last time.

A basket of pure sweetness. The one at the back in the first picture is my Luna and if it lets me put the last one up then you can see how evil she looks.
















Doesn't want me to post them, perhaps her evilness is affecting the computer.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Hopefully this will work better than last time.
> 
> A basket of pure sweetness. The one at the back in the first picture is my Luna and if it lets me put the last one up then you can see how evil she looks.
> View attachment 131852
> ...


awwk! 
so innocent until they realize they're terriorists aren't they!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg this is cruelty ;n; I'm so broody for a babydog!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

How is it I have just seen this! :

How could you!!! :incazzato:

My puppy fever is now off the meter, I have had an attack of the vapours and must take to my bed.

Harpies the lot of you!

<flounces off dramatically>

<turns back to sneak ipad under jumper to look again in peace>


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All these cute puppies :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

I kid you not, I have to catch my breath looking at these. 

What beautiful, beautiful dogs you all have :001_wub: :001_wub:

Well done you lot. I have left anger and bitterness behind and am now morose.

I'll be the Miss Havisham of PF. Instead of an old wedding dress I shall be surrounded by pictures of puppies and an old laptop, multiple tabs of breeders that never got back to me.

Seriosuly though, you are all very lucky, they are just adorable


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Brig says don't do it, they're a nightmare!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

No more! 

Right, I am off to bleach my eyes and forget the thread of gorgeousness.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> right, one more person posts a picture of a puppy and i'm swimming over there to slap you!!
> :incazzato:
> 
> i wants a babydog! a big, fluffy babydog!




He can't do the big bit though


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

LOLcats said:


> I kid you not, I have to catch my breath looking at these.
> 
> What beautiful, beautiful dogs you all have :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> ...


Dunno what you're talking about, my lot are ratbags!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


>


That, Sleeping Lion is hitting below the belt..


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Some more:

The horrible things pull funny faces:









They go through a phase when their head is too big for their body:









They do their best too make you feel guilty because they have to pee outside and it's SNOWING!









They claim everything! Even your shoulder!









From an early age, they master the, "I did a poop and didn't tell you" face.









They go in a major huff when your family's dog doesn't want to cuddle:









And they ensnare your family with their 'cuteness' so that when you try to tell them how naughty your puppy is, they don't believe you:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

You started it. I give you retriever Bracken and his son Mitch.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

My Lucky was such an ugly pup


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

springerpete said:


> That, Sleeping Lion is hitting below the belt..


Oh I've got more of Zasa, as a teeny tiny pup.......





And this one of Zasa with her mum and a couple of siblings



I am sooooooo bad


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Oh I've got more of Zasa, as a teeny tiny pup.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough already, I'm too old.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> My Lucky was such an ugly pup


No such thing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Enough already, I'm too old.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I want one soooo bad.

How is even possible to be broody for puppies?!

I'm kinda hoping I don't get onto a grad scheme when I graduate so I'll be at home for a year and can get a puppy.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Frollie said:


> I want one soooo bad.
> 
> How is even possible to be broody for puppies?!
> 
> I'm kinda hoping I don't get onto a grad scheme when I graduate so I'll be at home for a year and can get a puppy.


PF will have that effect :lol:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

springerpete said:


> You started it. I give you retriever Bracken and his son Mitch.


Oh,that has just stolen my heart.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

(Not my nails) 
Awful... Horrid Creatures... :biggrin:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, nothing to like about puppies at all, can't see the attraction to them myself!

















....Nope, nothing good about them.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


>


Off topic... 
Kinda love oldies more though. My most recent rescue has made me love old dogs more than puppies  :001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Howl said:


> Off topic...
> Kinda love oldies more though. My most recent rescue has made me love old dogs more than puppies  :001_wub:


Yep I certainly couldn't just stick to puppies - for every puppy/show dog I have, i'd like to have a rescue as well, probably an ex racing Greyhound 

I'm glad you quoted that photo actually, i've just been sat looking at it! The oldie in the photo (ok so he's only 7 so not that old but he's a bit of a silver fox :lol is Tiger, he is our 'dog aggressive' dog, I was terrified of him meeting Mabel, I honestly thought he would hurt her but he has been SO gentle with her from the second we brought her home and now 18 months later they are absolutely inseparable  partners in crime! He still has his issues with other dogs but I am incredibly proud of how well he took to Mabel, he is extremely gentle with puppies!


----------



## StormsMummy (Dec 26, 2013)

Horrid creature.......


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can't think who'd want one of these.....


Picture 4 how cute is he (?) and looking directly at the camera brilliant shot.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess is one of these:



And at five weeks old


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Picture 4 how cute is he (?) and looking directly at the camera brilliant shot.


She looked such a good mum


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> Picture 4 how cute is he (?) and looking directly at the camera brilliant shot.


Isn't that Zasa?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Shall put a pic up when I actually have him as it feels weird putting a picture up when he still technically isn't mine


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Bess is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> And at five weeks old


Such gorgeous babies!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

My old Great Dane was remarkably gentle with the cocker pup foisted upon him


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

No idea why people want these horrible needle teethed pooping machines


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My GSP.... seems so long ago now


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> My old Great Dane was remarkably gentle with the cocker pup foisted upon him


This is a fantastic photo.

"What the hell have you brought home?!" :lol:

Bess's mum looks gorgeous. (as well as all those lovely puppies)


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I had to get Inca as a public service so that her awfulness wasn't past onto anyone else

I mean she may look cute here but she's definitely plotting something









And here she's trying to dominate me by sitting on the sofa!!









And the day the evil came home...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> Isn't that Zasa?


Yes, the ratbag gene is quite evident in her hypnotic *cute* stare


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

THE INSANITY!!  MAKE IT STOPPPPP

IM BROODY and I still have a frickin' puppy  damn cute puppies!!


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Another hideous puppy :frown2:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> yorklets anyone?!
> 
> poppet only minutes old
> 
> ...


I was doing so well, wasn't puppy broody in the slightest...I soooooo need a Yorkie 

These photos will be enough to deter anyone from ever thinking a puppy is a good idea 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Horrid creatures


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Nope, nothing to like about puppies at all, can't see the attraction to them myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, those ears!...:001_tt1:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Our newest family member


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Kilo's litter:
> 
> 
> And Rudi's attacking some feet :


see, I shouldn't have looked....these absolutely tick all the boxes for me....just gorgeous....now I want one.lol


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Awww all your puppies are so cute and do you know what having a thread like this has made me even more excited again to get mine (one month today!) - I understand it's a big responsibility etc but it just felt so daunting and it was hard to see the fun side of it if that makes any sense  I kind of know what I mean haha.


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

He looks absolutely terrifying in this one


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Teddy on the right with his 9 month old friend Darcey 
You're right, puppies are horrible


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> You started it. I give you retriever Bracken and his son Mitch.


This picture actually made me gasp..did you take it?


----------



## Crankyhorse (Sep 18, 2011)

Puppies disrupt your older dogs life and they never get over it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can't think who'd want one of these.....


*Switches Winnie-Tank-Volvo to "stealth-mode" and drives off into the night in search of Sleeping Lion's house*


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> *Switches Winnie-Tank-Volvo to "stealth-mode" and drives off into the night in search of Sleeping Lion's house*


may i join!? :aureola:


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

NOOOO they're all just to horrible to look at 

i have a puppy right next to me and i'm broody for another one. apparently according to my mum i was going to get broody when my sis had her baby, she was right but not right with the species of baby


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Horrible little creatures  :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> *Switches Winnie-Tank-Volvo to "stealth-mode" and drives off into the night in search of Sleeping Lion's house*





kodakkuki said:


> may i join!? :aureola:


They are now all well on their way to two years of age, and are big ratbag puppies, instead of cute little squishy bean bags I'm afraid. Although anyone's welcome to come and squish the girls any time, they love inflicting themselves on visitors


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

bella2013 said:


> NOOOO they're all just to horrible to look at
> 
> i have a puppy right next to me and i'm broody for another one. apparently according to my mum i was going to get broody when my sis had her baby, she was right but not right with the species of baby


lmao! my mum said the same about when i became an aunty... 6 months later yes i want a baby... but i wants a babyDOG!!!!!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> They are now all well on their way to two years of age, and are big ratbag puppies, instead of cute little squishy bean bags I'm afraid. Although anyone's welcome to come and squish the girls any time, they love inflicting themselves on visitors


you do realize i'll hold you to that if i'm ever in the area!?! :thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> may i join!? :aureola:


Ok, but I get first dibs when we get there


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> lmao! my mum said the same about when i became an aunty... 6 months later yes i want a baby... but i wants a babyDOG!!!!!!!


she's adamant that i'm going to get all motherly and protective but to be honest i hvent even touched her belly coz it freaks me out, now a naked puppy belly... oh there the best bellies to rub


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> you do realize i'll hold you to that if i'm ever in the area!?! :thumbup1:


There's always a cuppa on the go at this house


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> They are now all well on their way to two years of age, and are big ratbag puppies, instead of cute little squishy bean bags I'm afraid. Although anyone's welcome to come and squish the girls any time, they love inflicting themselves on visitors


Last year (May) I puppy sat for a 13 week old westie pup. OMG, she was a massive wake up call of a reminder of how much hard work puppies are.

I met her last week, she has grown into the most adorable little girl anyone could wish for and yes, I did tell my friend that I was going to steal her away. Monty got on well with her, she was an absolute dream and again I am smitten :001_wub:


----------



## khitman (Dec 24, 2013)

truly would not recommend :frown2:










(notice that crazy tail!!)












bonus: picture from when she was a puppy sausage back at the breeder's:










(she's on the left here)


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got SL's address 


Please PM me with offers starting from £50 

I can also phone her as a distraction; bidding for that starts at £70

*sits back and awaits* :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Puppies are horrible they try to steal your phone









They attack your older dogs - biting so hard they pierce their ears 









And then pretend it wasn't them


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Blondie, my new baby and all her brothers.
Her colour is unusual it comes from her American blood and is called Isobella (Blue/fawn) over there but not recognised as a colour in this country yet. But I think she is fantastic


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Cinnebar said:


> Blondie, my new baby and all her brothers.
> Her colour is unusual it comes from her American blood and is called Isobella (Blue/fawn) over there but not recognised as a colour in this country yet. But I think she is fantastic


What breed is she? So cute!


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

They are Miniature Pinschers. Mum is stag red and dad is black and tan so, as you can imagine, Blondie came as a shock. I rang the mum's breeder to ask her about it and she thinks it comes from the American bloodline that she carries.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Cinnebar said:


> They are Miniature Pinschers. Mum is stag red and dad is black and tan so, as you can imagine, Blondie came as a shock. I rang the mum's breeder to ask her about it and she thinks it comes from the American bloodline that she carries.


well the dilute gene is recessive so its possible that they both carried it to create the little lilac girly  very cute, i was thinking either minpin or dobe when i saw the pic ha


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> I've got SL's address
> 
> Please PM me with offers starting from £50
> 
> ...


I bet you're still waiting, maybe a starting price of a quid is more realistic  

Edited to add, be willing to reduce that price as well ......


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Saw my new baby girl yesterday and she is absolutely tiny. I was attacked by two pups when I walked in and they started putting holes in my trainers then they undone my shoe laces and played tug of war.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Of course, if you really wanted to be a sucker for punishment, you could always get two puppies at the same time?



Some incognito, tag team lead chewing, caught in the act!



Annoying the big dogs!



......and the occasional moment of cuteness?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Of course, if you really wanted to be a sucker for punishment, you could always get two puppies at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i has please!?

this thread really hasn't helped my broodyness! i've even told the breeder not to let me have a pup for AT Least another year!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I did managed to get two photos yesterday of my little girl. Okay she isn't pretty in a conventional sort of way but I think she is pretty cute.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

This is meant to be a horrible thread about putting people off puppies. This is broody mcbroodyland :hand: :w00t:


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Firedog said:


> I did managed to get two photos yesterday of my little girl. Okay she isn't pretty in a conventional sort of way but I think she is pretty cute.
> View attachment 132027
> 
> 
> View attachment 132028


I think she is beautiful!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Kchip said:


> I think she is beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I did managed to get two photos yesterday of my little girl. Okay she isn't pretty in a conventional sort of way but I think she is pretty cute.
> View attachment 132027
> 
> 
> View attachment 132028


she's beautiful! i love non conventional pretty- hence my choice of kitty!




lupie said:


> This is meant to be a horrible thread about putting people off puppies. This is broody mcbroodyland :hand: :w00t:


false advertising right there ain't it!?!  we should sue :cornut:


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

She is lovely Firedog. I love the worried wrinkles on her forehead


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Watch out for these puppys.... 
First they make you think the're cute...



Then they start thinking everything belongs to them, then nick it...



And dont think about releasing them as they just want to hunt and terrorise everthing!



Be warned, dont trust em!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Cinnebar said:


> Blondie, my new baby and all her brothers.
> Her colour is unusual it comes from her American blood and is called Isobella (Blue/fawn) over there but not recognised as a colour in this country yet. But I think she is fantastic


She is beautiful and I would really love to see more of her as she grows.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Firedog said:


> I did managed to get two photos yesterday of my little girl. Okay she isn't pretty in a conventional sort of way but I think she is pretty cute.
> View attachment 132027
> 
> 
> View attachment 132028


I think she is beautiful!! She's so dainty, I did consider an ETT before I got my Inca


----------

